# FR: mou / mol / molle



## sageo

My French teacher us that if the noun after the adjective "mou" begins with a vowel, then we should use mol. I was wondering if this rule applies to the feminlin forms of adjectives too.


----------



## Jagoda

For feminine use molle.


----------



## viera

The same rule applies to "beau". So you would say "un bel homme".
I can't think of any example where "mou" would come _before_ a noun.


----------



## Ikoria

Hi all.
The term "mol" is use by chimist for atomes quantification...


----------



## pieanne

I can't find a single example with "mou/mol/molle" used *before* a noun...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pieanne said:


> I can't find a single example with "mou/mol/molle" used *before* a noun...


Tous les soirs poser sa tête sur un mol oreiller...!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ikoria said:


> The term "mol" is use by chimist for atomes quantification...


Isn't it _mole_ (F + E) in this chemistry context?


----------



## pieanne

Yes... of course...   But, well, you're not going to say that everyday!


----------



## Button's mom

Generalement, mou/molle vient avant ou apres le nom?

B.M.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je dirais qu'en général, il vient après le nom.
Le mettre avant est soit incorrect :
*"un mou biscuit" *
soit très littéraire je suppose (voir l'exemple de JeanDeSponde)


----------



## moe0204

Ikoria said:


> The term "mol" is use by chimist for atomes quantification...



_mol _is just the symbol of _mole_, like _s_ is the symbol of _second_
So when you want to use it in a sentence, you have to write _mole_.


----------



## Button's mom

Alors si "mou" vient apres le nom, c'est seulement dans des cas litteraires (quand il vient avant le nom) qu'on utilise "mol"?


----------



## pieanne

Oui, c'est ce que je dirais...


----------



## DearPrudence

Exactement 
C'est drôle parce que l'ATIFL indique que quand l'adjectif est antéposé, il a une valeur positive.
Mais je dois dire que je n'avais jamais vu l'adjectif avant le nom ...


----------



## Button's mom

Ah, ok.  Merci beaucoup!

B.M.


----------

